#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  Μεταφορά δρόμου από Δήμο

## George kara

Συνάδελφοι έχω στα χέρια μου τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα του 2006 στο οποίο ο δήμος με απόφαση δημοτικού συμβουλίου προχώρησε  σε οικισμό <2000κατοιίκων (με την συγκατάθεση και αίτημα τη ιδιοκτήτριας στην μεταφορά του σε άλλο σημείο του οικοπέδου. Διαβάζοντας το Κώδικα δήμων και κοινοτήτων δεν βρήκα καμία αρμοδιότητα τέτοια στους Δήμους παρά μόνο για απαλλοτρίωση ιδιωτικής έκτασης. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν όντως οι Δήμοι έχουν ή είχαν κατά την ημερομηνία της απόφασης τέτοιες δικαιοδοσίες

----------


## GeorgeM53

Στην ουσία πρόκειται για απαλλοτρίωση. Προβλέπεται στον νέο κώδικα αναγκαστικών απαλλοτριώσεων του 2002 αντί για χρηματική αποζημίωση απαλλοτριούμενης ιδιοκτησίας η ανταλλαγή της με άλλη ιδιοκτησία του υπέρ ου η απαλλοτρίωση υπό προϋποθέσεις.

----------

